# Linda Parelli's horse dies



## alliersv1 (17 November 2011)

Linda Parelli's horse West Point has died in a "freak accident".

Apparently he spooked and went through a gate....


----------



## millhouse (17 November 2011)

Oh poor West Point.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (17 November 2011)

Thats very sad.poor lad.  I hope he is at peace now.

Shame the de-spooking didn't work.


----------



## ISHmad (18 November 2011)

I'm no fan of Linda Parelli but was there really any need for that Horserider? The horse must have been so terrified and in pain before passing. I don't care who the horse belonged to, it is sad to hear of things like this.

RIP West Point


----------



## henryhorn (18 November 2011)

Having lost a much loved horse to a gate accident this year my heart goes out to her, despite my loathing her methods. I do wonder if there should be a new gate design invented, as the V shape currently in use in many places is an accident waiting to happen. Our horse was away from home but looking at our gates even the straight bar ones have places they can get trapped. 
It would be interesting to know if anyone else has had a horse injured by a gate.


----------



## mon (18 November 2011)

From a farm stock level as well I wonder why hurdles and gates aren't made with vertical rails instead of horizontal as they wouldn't catch a leg if jumped it, but I suppose it comes down to cost. RIP horse.


----------



## *hic* (18 November 2011)

I arrived on the scene just after my friend's son's pony had just put his leg through the bars of a gate and ended up having to take control and call the vet etc. The pony didn't survive.

IIRC a CR poster lost a horse in similar fashion earlier this year also.

I feel sorry for everyone who has lost a horse in any circumstance.


----------



## joeanne (18 November 2011)

Henryhorn I have.
One of my pony mares went through a wooden gate a couple of years ago. Was not pretty, but fortunately not fatal.


----------



## MyBoyChe (18 November 2011)

Not my own horse but the lady I help out had her retired eventer injured by a gate earlier this year. Its a five bar field gate with the upright metal handle which closes on to a metal catch, he jumped at something coming through and somehow caught his off fore shoulder on the catch.  He ripped the shoulder and leg open from the muscle at the top to just above the knee.  He has recovered remarkably well, he is no longer ridden anyway so the fact that this would have finished his career is by the by, he spent a couple of weeks at the vets, several more on box rest and as that leg is already excluded on his insurance, ran up a huge bill.  He is fortunate to have an owner dedicated and able to fund his treatment and care, it could have been a very different story.  When bringing in my own horse now, I always throw the gate wide open and walk through the middle.


----------



## suestowford (18 November 2011)

I have this style gate now.
http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/7-rail-galvanised-field-gate
Much less danger of getting a leg caught in it.


----------



## Queenbee (18 November 2011)

ISHmad said:



			I'm no fan of Linda Parelli but was there really any need for that Horserider? The horse must have been so terrified and in pain before passing. I don't care who the horse belonged to, it is sad to hear of things like this.

RIP West Point
		
Click to expand...

I'm no fan either, but wouldn't wish this on either her or her horse  


RIP


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (18 November 2011)

A sudden and sad end for any horse, regardless of who the owner is 80(


----------



## akn102 (18 November 2011)

Absolutely tragic - there's only thing predictable about horses and that is they are unpredictable.

It doesn't matter who the person or the horse is - no decent, compassionate human being would wish this on anyone or any horse.  

RIP West Point and my sincere condolences to the Parelli's


----------



## Tomashorse (18 November 2011)

I am a fan of Linda & Pat; the work I've done with the help of one of their instructors has transformed my relationship with my ex racehorse & transformed my ability to get positive interaction with other horses I am lucky enough to know, work with, play with. I'm not saying it's the only answer, not at all, just that their methods have worked for me & I'm very grateful. I'd like to thank ISHmad for that gentle rebuke to the unecessary remark from another poster - it's painful to see people to take an easy pop at Linda on forums; & pretty distasteful in the circumstance. However the accident happened, we all know that even the most focused, 'joined up' (if you like, in natural horsemanship terms) human-bonded horse, is still a horse, with it's own mind & can lose its focus & panic & an ACCIDENT happen so very quickly. Most of us will have seen these things happen 'out of the blue' in what was moments earlier a 'blue sky' scenario, & even with horses who everyone considers 'quiet'. Most of us are lucky enough to usually escape with a hairy story to tell our mates that night, then we forget about it, because if we thought about the ACCIDENTS that can happen that are no ones FAULT with horses, we'd never have the guts to give our heart to them. I would like to send out Love to all of those who were not so lucky.


----------



## applecart14 (18 November 2011)

joeanne said:



			Henryhorn I have.
One of my pony mares went through a wooden gate a couple of years ago. Was not pretty, but fortunately not fatal.
		
Click to expand...

A friends horse many years ago had an horrific accident where she was tied to thick rope which was strung between two wooden posts placed in the ground.  The farrier tied her lead rope to the rope instead of the bailing twine on the rope.  The mare put her head down underneath the rope, put her head up, felt herself trapped, panicked, bolted, with two wooden posts bouncing around her legs.  Flew across the yard, down the walkway to the menage, through the menage fence, through another fence in the paddock all the while the posts were bouncing along behind her.  She galloped down a long track and straight through a wooden five bar gate (snapped it in half, must have been rotten).  They found her trembling in fright with a flap of skin from her chest hanging down by her knees across the fields half a mile away from where she was originally tied up.   She was walked slowly back to the yard and the vet stapled her chest.  My friend had to ride her two days later to keep her muscles working.  Six months on and you couldn't see a mark on her chest, very, very lucky horse.

Another horse at my current yard tried to jump the five bar gate in my horses current paddock and got stuck.  The fire brigade had to use bolt cutters in order to dismantle the gate.  My horse is now safely behind a five bar gate with a wire mesh all over it, very safe design much to my delight!


----------



## smiggy (18 November 2011)

I lost my old retired arab a few years ago. was the gate to the field and can only think he decided to roll as was nice dusty area, and got his leg stuck. Ripped huge amounts of flesh off 
gate was standard metal field gate and he had been in same field for 6 yers at least. Gate now has plywood hung on it.


----------



## applecart14 (18 November 2011)

Linda wrote this on Parelli Connect "Thank you all for your thoughts and comfort. I feel sad, still in some kind of disbelief. Westy was such a magnificent horse, he taught me so much. Yesterday was the best day ever with him and I'm so glad I have the photos to cherish. I'm glad I got to share him with you all too. "


----------



## Colivet (18 November 2011)

Tomashorse said:



			I am a fan of Linda & Pat; the work I've done with the help of one of their instructors has transformed my relationship with my ex racehorse & transformed my ability to get positive interaction with other horses I am lucky enough to know, work with, play with. I'm not saying it's the only answer, not at all, just that their methods have worked for me & I'm very grateful. I'd like to thank ISHmad for that gentle rebuke to the unecessary remark from another poster - it's painful to see people to take an easy pop at Linda on forums; & pretty distasteful in the circumstance. However the accident happened, we all know that even the most focused, 'joined up' (if you like, in natural horsemanship terms) human-bonded horse, is still a horse, with it's own mind & can lose its focus & panic & an ACCIDENT happen so very quickly. Most of us will have seen these things happen 'out of the blue' in what w as moments earlier a 'blue sky' scenario, & even with horses who everyone considers 'quiet'. Most of us are lucky enough to usually escape with a hairy story to tell our mates that night, then we forget about it, because if we thought about the ACCIDENTS that can happen that are no ones FAULT with horses, we'd never have the guts to give our heart to them. I would like to send out Love to all of those who were not so lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I am not particularly a fan, but agree that LP deserves sympathy for losing her pal in some unexplained accident.  

However, the other point you make in your post that even the best behaved horse can still be unpredictable, is part of what makes some of us irritated with the teachings of the Parelli organisation.  "My horse is so well trained" or "I know my horse so well" and other similar statements are, in my opinion, no plausible reason for believing that simple safety precautions like wearing a hat should be ignored.  I know this has no bearing on the loss of West Point as it seems it was not a ridden accident - but it is just one of the reasons that some of the responses are less than sympathetic.


----------



## alliersv1 (18 November 2011)

Colivet said:



			I am not particularly a fan, but agree that LP deserves sympathy for losing her pal in some unexplained accident.  

However, the other point you make in your post that even the best behaved horse can still be unpredictable, is part of what makes some of us irritated with the teachings of the Parelli organisation.  "My horse is so well trained" or "I know my horse so well" and other similar statements are, in my opinion, no plausible reason for believing that simple safety precautions like wearing a hat should be ignored.  I know this has no bearing on the loss of West Point as it seems it was not a ridden accident - but it is just one of the reasons that some of the responses are less than sympathetic.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad someone has mentioned this. I was just discussing the same thing with my (ex Parelli fan) hacking buddy/YO this morning.
I kept my opinions to myself in my OP, as the loss of a horse is awful, no matter WHO it happens to, but it does highlight the fact that no matter how well trained a horse is, it is STILL a horse, with a brain, and a tendency to make use of it's flight instinct at any time.


----------



## Tomashorse (18 November 2011)

Colivet said:



			I am not particularly a fan, but agree that LP deserves sympathy for losing her pal in some unexplained accident.  

However, the other point you make in your post that even the best behaved horse can still be unpredictable, is part of what makes some of us irritated with the teachings of the Parelli organisation.  "My horse is so well trained" or "I know my horse so well" and other similar statements are, in my opinion, no plausible reason for believing that simple safety precautions like wearing a hat should be ignored.  I know this has no bearing on the loss of West Point as it seems it was not a ridden accident - but it is just one of the reasons that some of the responses are less than sympathetic.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you are saying, I too would be so irritated if I heard the 'my horse is so well trained' or 'I know my horse so well' used by any Parelli Professional to explain away the possibility of an accident or in a smug 'my horse would never do that because I do Parelli' way. I am utterly mystified though because in 5 years of seminars, celebrations & clinics I've never once heard any Parelli Professional or serious student say or imply any such thing, yet I hear & read people anecdotally reference this kind of lunacy often! I can only say that I HAVE heard it reinforced again & again that the better relationship you have with your horse & the better you understand her/him, the more likely it is that in a preventable accident situation, your horse might just hesitate before reacting, or perhaps even listen to you. That has been the major noticeable difference in the relationship I have with my horse & I have to say the change is spectacular, but I do not think it will save us from everything & yes, we still have our 'moments' especially on windy, noisy days! And again, I do not for a moment think this is the only way to achieve this trust & bond. I really appreciate your balanced reply. Oh and the 'hat' issue - I agree it is foolish & risky to ride without a hat - however I was brought up in Spain where this is not abnormal so tend towards a 'it's their head, their choice' attitude. But I probably wouldn't feel the same way if I was related to a pmember of the emergency services...


----------



## Colivet (18 November 2011)

Tomashorse said:



			I understand what you are saying, I too would be so irritated if I heard the 'my horse is so well trained' or 'I know my horse so well' used by any Parelli Professional to explain away the possibility of an accident or in a smug 'my horse would never do that because I do Parelli' way. I am utterly mystified though because in 5 years of seminars, celebrations & clinics I've never once heard any Parelli Professional or serious student say or imply any such thing, yet I hear & read people anecdotally reference this kind of lunacy often!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I have had a 2 Star Parelli Professional say exactly that to me when I questioned why so few of them wear hats 




			I can only say that I HAVE heard it reinforced again & again that the better relationship you have with your horse & the better you understand her/him, the more likely it is that in a preventable accident situation, your horse might just hesitate before reacting, or perhaps even listen to you. That has been the major noticeable difference in the relationship I have with my horse & I have to say the change is spectacular, but I do not think it will save us from everything & yes, we still have our 'moments' especially on windy, noisy days!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfectly acceptable and sensible to me, but not always expressed as well by Parelli followers.




			And again, I do not for a moment think this is the only way to achieve this trust & bond. I really appreciate your balanced reply.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it has been my experience that most of the parelli fans I've encountered seem to believe it IS the ONLY way.  Perhaps I've only met those who don't have the confidence or experience to use their own discernment in evaluating many different types of horsemanship.  (Gosh that might sound patronising and I DON'T mean it that way)

[QUOTE} Oh and the 'hat' issue - I agree it is foolish & risky to ride without a hat - however I was brought up in Spain where this is not abnormal so tend towards a 'it's their head, their choice' attitude. But I probably wouldn't feel the same way if I was related to a pmember of the emergency services...[/QUOTE]

 I would like to be able to claim that I was always sensible, but in reality it is a combination of age and accidents that has "wised me up" to safety issues.


----------



## daisycrazy (18 November 2011)

Horrible accident. I was standing near a gate about ten years ago when a filly came over and snapped a leg. Always worry about them now. On our own place we use gates with welded mesh/grid on them so the legs can't go through.


----------



## team barney (18 November 2011)

Rest in Peace West Point, and enjoy those beautiful green fields in horsey heaven.


----------



## R.A.H (18 November 2011)

We had a cow get stuck in a gate today, took the vet 3hours to stitch her back up.


----------



## Equibrit (19 November 2011)

You are not relying on the Parelli spin machine for the facts relating to the death of this horse, are you ?


----------



## cefyl (20 November 2011)

Equibrit said:



			You are not relying on the Parelli spin machine for the facts relating to the death of this horse, are you ?
		
Click to expand...

And your point is ?


----------



## meandmyself (20 November 2011)

suestowford said:



			I have this style gate now.
http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/7-rail-galvanised-field-gate
Much less danger of getting a leg caught in it.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen those filled in with small hole mesh that's welding into place. No chance of a horse getting hooked up.


----------



## stencilface (21 November 2011)

Our field gate is one similar to the link above, except the bottom 2 (or 3?) spaces are filled with small holed v strong wire mesh, so horses can paw at the gate (not encouraged though!) and can't get a leg through, hopefully!

Accidents with gates are awful, our old TB had a similar accident before we got him, and his legs were a mess judging by the scarring


----------



## Mariposa (21 November 2011)

So sad. Must have been awful for them, my sincere condolences to the owners. 

Makes me realise how lucky my 2 yr old was a few weeks ago. She is in a field with an older mare, they went tearing around the field - the older mare slammed on the brakes when she got to the gate, but my filly tried to jump it and got both legs through it. Miraculously her injuries were superficial, scrapes and cuts and she was very sore, but otherwise fine.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (22 November 2011)

How sad - Its terible to loose any horse, particulary in an untimely and horrific way.  The grief at the loss of a horse unites us all whatever method of horsemanship we practice.


----------



## wizbit (27 December 2011)

Magicmillbrook said:



			How sad - Its terible to loose any horse, particulary in an untimely and horrific way.  The grief at the loss of a horse unites us all whatever method of horsemanship we practice.
		
Click to expand...

spot on


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 January 2012)

clicked that link nothing shows up


----------



## Alfiem (1 January 2012)

RIP horse.


----------



## brighteyes (2 January 2012)

The death of ANY horse in bad circumstances or the loss of a loved one is tragic, no matter who it belongs to.


----------



## AugustFaelyn (16 February 2012)

I know it's been awhile, but I did want to post that me and my daughters have been Parelli followers for some years and have attended several conferences and at NO TIME have I heard them say, "If you do this our way accidents won't happen".  Even Pat isn't that cocky!  Their philosophy is simply this - put the relationship first and one way you can accomplish this is by working through 7 games horses "play" out in the wild.  The end goal?  Getting your horse to perform for you because they want to as they would for the alpha mare out in the herd, out of respect, not out of fear because they see you as a predator.  That's it in a nutshell.  At no point during the teachings of this philosophy do they encourage you to believe a horse is not a horse, in fact, they teach the exact opposite.  That West Point acted like a horse, Parelli gets it, big time.  That his foundation training was so destructive, I'd give that more credit for his demise - once that damage is done, sure is hard to correct!  We have an off-the-track thoroughbred and it took us over a year to get her to let us show her affection and show some tolerance for humans in her space.  We've had her 5 years now and what a difference patience and persistence has made.  My 14 yr. old can hug her, kiss her face, and hang on her.  She was so much horse when we got her we almost gave her back, but we stuck it out, worked the program a little at a time, and I'm sure lovin' what I see between my kid and that mare.  Good stuff.  Is Parelli the only way to go?  NO.  Lots of natural horsemanship trainers out there and others that take the time to put that relationship first.  Bravo to all who do!  And aren't those horses grateful too


----------



## Echo Bravo (16 February 2012)

I must reply to this, any good horseperson will and should give a damaged(mentally) horse as much time as it takes,whether months or years, a horse like a dog or child that has been abused, don't give their trust to you, you have to earn it.


----------



## pip6 (16 February 2012)

I let a person ride my mare up the farm fields, she didn't cope & fell off. My mare galloped backed to the stables & tried to hurdle a metal gate. Didn't make the height, she somersaulted over it leaving a bent gate & scratched/very sore horse but she was in one piece.

A friends horse managed to entwine its leg around the bars of the gate (put leg through, then back around next rung, no idea how). Firebrigade had to cut her out. Permanent damage, valuable show welsh d became worthless, had nerve damage in leg, months of box rest. Ended up someones hack.


----------



## Marydoll (25 February 2012)

Magicmillbrook said:



			How sad - Its terible to loose any horse, particulary in an untimely and horrific way.  The grief at the loss of a horse unites us all whatever method of horsemanship we practice.
		
Click to expand...

Youre right there


----------

